# Failed at 120?



## heavenjoans7 (Feb 4, 2016)

So I took the NREMT for EMT basic yesterday and failed. I knew once I hit 120 questions and I was right. I failed Medical,Ob-gyn, Trauma and Operations. Any sites/books I should read? I remember someone saying on here that they read the DOT guide or something to pass it, do you know what it's called? 

I studied for hours, like over 60 hours and failed. I used a study guide and emtprep.com but honestly I don't trust them anymore. And emtprep has a lot of repeat questions.  I can't believe I failed since I graduated with an A from emt school, did well on my tests and understood the concepts, at least that's what I thought. It seems school doesn't prepare you well for the NREMT. There were some questions that I have never heard or seen of in the terms that the questions had.


----------



## heavenjoans7 (Feb 4, 2016)

heavenjoans7 said:


> So I took the NREMT for EMT basic yesterday and failed. I knew once I hit 120 questions and I was right. I failed Medical,Ob-gyn, Trauma and Operations. Any sites/books I should read? I remember someone saying on here that they read the DOT guide or something to pass it, do you know what it's called?
> 
> I studied for hours, like over 60 hours and failed. I used a study guide and emtprep.com but honestly I don't trust them anymore. And emtprep has a lot of repeat questions.  I can't believe I failed since I graduated with an A from emt school, did well on my tests and understood the concepts, at least that's what I thought. It seems school doesn't prepare you well for the NREMT. There were some questions that I have never heard or seen of in the terms that the questions had.



Also on the sections where I failed, it barely gave me a chance, it did not give me much questions in those categories where I failed but it did give me more from the categories I passed on. That's complete BS.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2016)

It gace you more in the passing catagories because you were borderline failing in those catagories. It's an adaptive test.  If it can tell from a handful of questions that you dont meet basic knowledge in subject x, it'll stop asking you questions on that subject


----------



## Gurby (Feb 4, 2016)

You could check out JB Learning's "Navigate Test Prep" service.  That seems to be the highest quality / most representative practice question bank.

If you're truly at a loss for what to do, you could consider getting a tutor to help you prepare and point out your weaknesses.  Maybe ask if your school can recommend someone.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Feb 4, 2016)

If you got straight A's through school but bombed the test, you sound like a very classic case of someone who has learned the material very well, but doesn't understand critical thinking as well, or how to take a test that uses critical thinking. 

I would NOT recommend studying the book or anything about the concepts.

I would use things like JB Learning, FISDAP, etc., as they are going to force you to use critical thinking.

This is really more about reading each answer carefully and deciding why the other answers are wrong, rather than why a certain answer was right.


----------



## Joshlaroe (Feb 4, 2016)

I've been told that the computer stops when its certain you've failed/passed in total more than you've passed/failed, respectively. I've had friends go into the 120s and pass so I'm sure there's a method to the madness (and stress). Yes, I would definitely consider getting a tutor if need be. Maybe study with some classmates?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2016)

Joshlaroe said:


> I've been told that the computer stops when its certain you've failed/passed in total more than you've passed/failed, respectively. I've had friends go into the 120s and pass so I'm sure there's a method to the madness (and stress). Yes, I would definitely consider getting a tutor if need be. Maybe study with some classmates?


For basic, 120 is the maximum questions that are asked, possibly 130 with pilot questions that are not graded. 70 is the absolute minimum that you can answer


----------



## Joshlaroe (Feb 4, 2016)

I definitely thought 70 was the minimum. Someone told me they got to 64 and I didn't believe them. I got a 72 a thought I failed so hard. My other peers scored about a 118 or 119, and I could have sworn one of them went over 120 so I just rounded. What's the point of pilot questions? Are they similar to questions that were asked twice in the exam?


----------

